# Banned Header mit Incredimail



## planet_fox (7. Sep. 2008)

Ich hab einen user auf dem server der oben gennte schlecht programmierte 
software benutzt. nun hat der natürlich mit mails probleme. Nun muss ich das lösen nur wie ?


```
Sep  7 17:04:22 server amavis[8388]: (08388-08) Passed BAD-HEADER, [
```


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Schau mal in der amavisd conf nach, da kannst Du irgendwo bad header auf accept stellen.


----------



## planet_fox (8. Sep. 2008)

is das der bereich ?


```
# ENVELOPE SENDER SOFT-WHITELISTING / SOFT-BLACKLISTING
```


```
## site-wide opinions about senders (the '.' matches any recipient)
  '.' => [  # the _first_ matching sender determines the score boost

   new_RE(  # regexp-type lookup table, just happens to be all soft-blacklist
    [qr'^(bulkmail|offers|cheapbenefits|earnmoney|foryou)@'i         => 5.0],
    [qr'^(greatcasino|investments|lose_weight_today|market\.alert)@'i=> 5.0],
    [qr'^(money2you|MyGreenCard|new\.tld\.registry|opt-out|opt-in)@'i=> 5.0],
    [qr'^(optin|saveonlsmoking2002k|specialoffer|specialoffers)@'i   => 5.0],
    [qr'^(stockalert|stopsnoring|wantsome|workathome|yesitsfree)@'i  => 5.0],
    [qr'^(your_friend|greatoffers)@'i                                => 5.0],
    [qr'^(inkjetplanet|marketopt|MakeMoney)\d*@'i                    => 5.0],
   ),

#  read_hash("/var/amavis/sender_scores_sitewide"),

   { # a hash-type lookup table (associative array)
     'nobody@cert.org'                        => -3.0,
     'cert-advisory@us-cert.gov'              => -3.0,
     'owner-alert@iss.net'                    => -3.0,
     'slashdot@slashdot.org'                  => -3.0,
     'securityfocus.com'                      => -3.0,
     'ntbugtraq@listserv.ntbugtraq.com'       => -3.0,
     'security-alerts@linuxsecurity.com'      => -3.0,
     'mailman-announce-admin@python.org'      => -3.0,
     'amavis-user-admin@lists.sourceforge.net'=> -3.0,
     'amavis-user-bounces@lists.sourceforge.net' => -3.0,
     'spamassassin.apache.org'                => -3.0,
     'notification-return@lists.sophos.com'   => -3.0,
     'owner-postfix-users@postfix.org'        => -3.0,
     'owner-postfix-announce@postfix.org'     => -3.0,
     'owner-sendmail-announce@lists.sendmail.org'   => -3.0,
```
​


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2008)

Ich dachte da eher an sowas wie:

$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS;


----------



## planet_fox (8. Sep. 2008)

```
Ich dachte da eher an sowas wie:

$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS;
```
hm das hab ich drin





achso hatte ich schon gesagt dass Incredimail einfach der Hammer ist, es sollte grundsätzlich auf jedem vista rechner nicht fehlen.Ich bin total begeistert wenn ich emails bekomme mit buntem briefpapapier.auch wenn irgendwas rum hüpft oder so das ist echt geil. Aber diser Kitch kommt an. Ich wünsch mir bunti hüpfi klick klack template für ISP3 bitte und gaaanz viele 

 ok also natürlich animiert und vergiss nicht die frage fenster beim login hinzu zu fügen 



> sie haben ihren virenscanner aktiv bitte ausschalten
> sie haben vergessen ihre ex.karten passwort einzu geben und ihre konto nummer.





> Wir brauchen hier mehr smilys


_Sie haben in Ihrer Signatur oder Ihrem vorherigen Beitrag 7 Grafiken verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 4 Grafiken._


----------



## JeGr (9. Sep. 2008)

> Ich hab einen user auf dem server der oben gennte schlecht programmierte
> software benutzt


Wäre "standrechtlich erschießen" nicht angemessen? 
Aber im Ernst, wenn das Stück Software so schlecht ist und ihr damit Probleme habt (vielleicht Sicherheitsbedenken) - warum den Kunden nicht bekehren oder ihm helfen auf eine andere Lösung zu kommen? "Sicherheit" als Argument ist bei meiner Kundschaft (die sehr gestreut ist durch alle Schichten) bisher zumindest immer gut angekommen und hat manche schon davon abgehalten, Dummheiten zu machen.

Grüßend
Grey


----------



## planet_fox (9. Sep. 2008)

"der kunde ist eine frau " und ihr ist dies egal etc sie findet das toll blablab. 
hm ich bin für einen verbot.


----------

